# key generation with ssh-key -t rsa



## rbizzell33 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am having trouble getting ssh to work without passwords.  I generate the keys and then  I am suppose to copy the keys to the other host. What files should I be copyingto each host and how do I get this to work. Is there any suggestions or step by step because the ones I have read isn't helping me out. I copied the contents of the key information ot authorized_keys and I still get prompted for the password. Can someone please help me? Thanks. I would like to use rysnc ans scp without entering a password


----------



## anomie (Jun 14, 2010)

What have you tried so far, exactly? 

On the remote host (sshd) side, by default you simply copy the contents of the .pub key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for the user you want to authenticate as. 

NB: in sshd's default configuration, with StrictModes enabled, you must keep .ssh and authorized_keys owner readable (and no one else). And the user's home directory can not be group or world writable.


----------



## hydra (Jun 14, 2010)

OpenSSH Public Key Authentication HOWTO


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jun 15, 2010)

I created the keys on both servers. I don't have authorized key file. So I have to create the file and append the keys to the file


----------

